# GenieGo w/Android 5.0 Lollipop



## wassct (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi all,

I just got a GenieGo last week and it was working fairly well on both my devices (LG G2 and Nexus 10). My Nexus 10 was recently updated with Android 5.0 Lollipop and I can still stream to the tablet (as long as it is still not recording, otherwise it hangs) but downloading to device does not work. It seems to start the process but when it gets to the end the app crashes and the show is not on my device. Also, auto-downloading doesn't work at all either. I get a notification that a program is set to prepare but it never does. I understand the Android app is not supported yet for Android 5 but I was wondering if there are any workarounds or how long updates to the Android app usually take.

Happy it seems to work on my smartphone but would much prefer the large screen on my tablet for viewing. Any info or things I can try would be greatly appreciated. I did try uninstalling and re installing and that didn't fix anything.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Considering the current app has only been updated to work with Android OS up to 4.2.4 and Kit Kat has been out for over a year I would say it will be a while.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

also the slow adoption rates (blame the carriers) might play a big role on how fast or slow lollipop “spreads”. the bigger the adoption the more likely hood an update will come


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

you may need to try to force the save location, sounds like a problem I was where it was crashing or never downloading

search for kitkat or sdcard and GG issues, it was when Google changed the permissions and broke a lot of the apps, there was a manual fix posted here, maybe it will help you


My SG4 on 4.4.2 works fine
My Kindle HDX on 4.5.1 based on 4.4.3 works fine


----------



## wassct (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the responses! I don't have an SD card so it won't let me change the location. Oh well, guess I have to wait for an update.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Considering the current app has only been updated to work with Android OS up to 4.2.4 and Kit Kat has been out for over a year I would say it will be a while.





peds48 said:


> also the slow adoption rates (blame the carriers) might play a big role on how fast or slow lollipop "spreads". the bigger the adoption the more likely hood an update will come


That pretty much sums things up. After going through 4 different Android updates on versions...that's certainly the routine I've seen to date.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Just saw what might be a clue to this issue (although I don't use GenieGO)......

On my Nexus 7 (2013) I have an app called 'Changelog Droid'. (Great app , by the way.)

'Changelog Droid' has the latest patch notes for all of the apps I have on my tablet, and updates them immediately when an app gets an update.

While going through the list this morning I noticed the DirecTV app received an update on November 17th, although there was no version number change. Here are the November 17th notes from 'Changelog Droid':

==========================

We've made discovering new movies and TV shows even easier. Now you'll see the hottest titles at the top of your screen - just tap to watch or record!

Plus additional performance enhancements and bug fixes.

Support for Lollipop coming soon.

==========================

Link to 'Changelog Droid' app


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Athlon646464 said:


> Just saw what might be a clue to this issue (although I don't use GenieGO)......
> 
> On my Nexus 7 (2013) I have an app called 'Changelog Droid'. (Great app , by the way.)
> 
> ...


Nice find!


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

The Sunday ticket app was updated fairly quickly to be compatible with lollipop. A bit baffling why the genie go app hasn't. I know Sunday ticket is the cash cow but come on. My genie go just collects dust now.


----------



## wassct (Dec 2, 2005)

mrro82 said:


> The Sunday ticket app was updated fairly quickly to be compatible with lollipop. A bit baffling why the genie go app hasn't. I know Sunday ticket is the cash cow but come on. My genie go just collects dust now.


Agreed, would have been nice for Thanksgiving!


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Has anyone gotten the GenieGo app to work on lollipop? I don't want to update my Galaxy S5 if Lollipop kills the GenieGo app. I use my phone to watch shows while I'm riding a stationary bike at the gym.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

Still doesn't work on my Nexus 7


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Doesn't work on my Nexus 5 either. It's completely inexcusable that this still hasn't been updated. The Sunday Ticket app got an update about a week after lollipop came out in November. Over 5 months later, the go app hasn't received anything.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks guys. I guess I'll have to keep ignoring the update indefinitely. The Directv android app just updated yesterday. I wish they'd integrate GeniGo capability in that app the way they did for iOS users.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

gpg said:


> Thanks guys. I guess I'll have to keep ignoring the update indefinitely. The Directv android app just updated yesterday. *I wish they'd integrate GeniGo capability in that app the way they did for iOS users.*


Only for the iPad, the iPhone still requires two apps


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Only for the iPad, the iPhone still requires two apps


My bad. I have an iPad and assumed the iPhone app worked the same way.


----------



## wassct (Dec 2, 2005)

They really need to update. Way too long!


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes they do. Especially because the current android app has become a battery hog on my Galaxy S5. If I forget to force stop it after I watch or dl a show, it just consumes an unbelievable amount of juice. This just started happening recently and I can't figure out why.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

gpg said:


> Thanks guys. I guess I'll have to keep ignoring the update indefinitely. The Directv android app just updated yesterday. I wish they'd integrate GeniGo capability in that app the way they did for iOS users.


If they do integrate the 2 apps, I hope it is a better implementation than the integrated iPad app. I hate trying to use the GenieGO features on my wife's iPad, whereas I don't mind the 2 app integration on my Galaxy Tab S (and I was pro integration prior to the iPad's integration).


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't find the iPad app integration that annoying. There are some things I'd change, e.g., making deleting a recording stored on the iPad easier. For the most part though, I find it acceptable.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Perhaps it's because my wife's iPad is an older version...iPad 2. But compared to my Samsung Galaxy Tab S GenieGo app (which I find snappy, responsive, and hardly ever crashes), I find preparing and DLing from her iPad a trial in frustration.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

mrdobolina said:


> Perhaps it's because my wife's iPad is an older version...iPad 2. But compared to my Samsung Galaxy Tab S GenieGo app (which I find snappy, responsive, and hardly ever crashes), I find preparing and DLing from her iPad a trial in frustration.


The iPad2 is quickly losing its punch, particularly if you upgraded (as I did) to IOS8. I got the wife's 4 as she upgraded to an air.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

mrdobolina said:


> Perhaps it's because my wife's iPad is an older version...iPad 2. But compared to my Samsung Galaxy Tab S GenieGo app (which I find snappy, responsive, and hardly ever crashes), I find preparing and DLing from her iPad a trial in frustration.


The longest part of the process, transcoding, takes place on the GG device, so from a performance standpoint, it shouldn't matter which client requested the show. Copying the transcoded file to an iPad 2 (vs. an iPad 4 or Air) might be slower if your router supports dual band. The iPad 2 does not, AFAIK. Even still, iPad 2 copying should only be a couple of minutes longer for a one-hour transcode, IMO.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> The longest part of the process, transcoding, takes place on the GG device, so from a performance standpoint, it shouldn't matter which client requested the show. Copying the transcoded file to an iPad 2 (vs. an iPad 4 or Air) might be slower if your router supports dual band. The iPad 2 does not, AFAIK. Even still, iPad 2 copying should only be a couple of minutes longer for a one-hour transcode, IMO.


I'm not really talking about the time it takes for transcoding or DL. What I am talking about is the app itself. Even if I use my Android tablet to select shows for preparing/transcoding, when I go into the integrated iPad app, first I have to navigate to the area where I can see everything that is prepared/ready for DL. Then, more often than not, I select a show to DL, the app thinks about it for a minute, and then crashes. When it doesn't crash, it's still very clunky: button presses don't seem to take, but then they do (similar to many complaints about the new GUI on older DVRs!), if you have multiple episodes prepared, it is clunky to select multiple episodes to download (what if I don't want all 10 episodes of Marry Me to download because of space restrictions?). Also, the android GG app keeps my tablet turned on if the GG app is in use in the foreground, but even if I open up another app and my tablet times out and goes into standby, the GG app will still download shows after they have finished preparing (I do a lot of preparing/DLing overnight and my shows are almost always there in the AM). Not only does the iPad (and also iPhone) app not keep the phone turned on even when downloading only, it won't download unless the app is the active app. So, since my wife's iPad and iPhone are both set to turn off after 1 minute of non-use, I have to sit there and keep touching the screen every few seconds so the shows will download. Sure, I could turn the screen timeout to "do not turn off", but then I have to remember to turn it back. First world problems for sure, but I'm just trying to illustrate how much better the standalone GG app is on Android vs. the integrated app on iPad.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

mrdobolina said:


> I'm not really talking about the time it takes for transcoding or DL. What I am talking about is the app itself.


Gotcha. I should have realized that's what you meant. When you said "preparing", my mind jumped to the device itself.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrdobolina said:


> Not only does the iPad (and also iPhone) app not keep the phone turned on even when downloading only, *it won't download unless the app is the active app.*


That is not quite correct. The GenieGo will download if the app is backgrounded, until the iOS guard dog comes in 10 minutes and terminates the app.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

That's not my experience, but then again I rarely use her iPad to download and then continue to use other apps while the DL continues in the background. The fact is, the Android standalone GG app really serves its purpose for me. It just works, and I hope they either don't integrate it or if they do, they completely rethink it vs. the way they integrated for iPad.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

mrdobolina said:


> That's not my experience, but then again I rarely use her iPad to download and then continue to use other apps while the DL continues in the background. The fact is, the Android standalone GG app really serves its purpose for me. It just works, and I hope they either don't integrate it or if they do, they completely rethink it vs. the way they integrated for iPad.


When I queue up my downloads after they expire monthly, I just play a video until they complete downloading.

The latest version is more stable than the couple of prior ones.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrdobolina said:


> That's not my experience, but then again I rarely use her iPad to download and then continue to use other apps while the DL continues in the background. The fact is, the Android standalone GG app really serves its purpose for me. It just works, and I hope they either don't integrate it or if they do, they completely rethink it vs. the way they integrated for iPad.


Many folks tends to blame the DEVs for sloppy apps when is in fact Apple that cut their legs short. Only a few services are exempt from the 10 minute rule, GPS and audio come to mind, but most other stuff gets terminated by the OS in 10 minutes after being backgrounded.


----------



## aterriba (Oct 2, 2008)

I accidentally updated to the latest version. Does anyone know where I can download the previous version? My helium backups will not restore due to an error.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

aterriba said:


> I accidentally updated to the latest version. Does anyone know where I can download the previous version? My helium backups will not restore due to an error.


Updated to lollipop? If yes then try xda developers website.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

GenieGo 2.1.067 (updated 11/12/2014) is running fine on my Samsung Note 4, running Lollipop 5.0.1.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> GenieGo 2.1.067 (updated 11/12/2014) is running fine on my Samsung Note 4, running Lollipop 5.0.1.


Didn't the Note 4 come with lollipop installed?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

No. The Verizon version started getting lollipop on April 1st. Mine was updated on April 3rd. The lollipop update for some other carriers started a couple weeks earlier..


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks. Still worried about updating my Galaxy S5. I watch GenieGo downloads on my phone every day at the gym. I'd be lost without them.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Actually, it's only partially working on my Note 4 with Lollipop. When I previously reported that it works, I had only used the app to stream from my Genie. Tonight, I tried downloading to the phone. The show prepared with no problems but the app crashed when I attempted to download it. I tried restarting the download multiple times, with the app crashing each and every time. So, If you need to watch downloads at the gym, I think that you will need to wait for an update before going to Lollipop.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update. IIRC downloading when running lollipop has been the problem even though the programs prepare correctly. That would really mess me up so I'll continue to delay installing the update to my phone. I sure wish Directv would get around to getting an update out for the android app.


----------



## bmcm (Apr 17, 2015)

Greetings All - I thought I had a solution

It ran for about 90 minutes and blew up - so back to the drawing board...

Cheers

Boats


----------



## Daboodah (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, this sucks. I had avoided the Lollipop upgrade on my Note 4 until my son kicked it off on accident. Now, I am also in the same boat as others with a crippled GenieGo. All we can do is call DirecTV to complain and threaten leaving to a competitor that allows downloading for offline viewing. I'm sure that will have very little impact, but what else can we do?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Daboodah said:


> Well, this sucks. I had avoided the Lollipop upgrade on my Note 4 until my son kicked it off on accident. Now, I am also in the same boat as others with a crippled GenieGo. All we can do is call DirecTV to complain and threaten* leaving to a competitor that allows downloading for offline viewing*. I'm sure that will have very little impact, but what else can we do?


Only if one existed.... Besides DIRECTV®....


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they either forgot about the Genie Go or they don't want to update it. What other possibilities could it be when lollipop has been out for over half a year?


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

They haven't forgotten about the genie go as Apple and Windows have received updates to the app, but they obviously don't care as much to place a priority on Android. Once I get a SG6, I'm sure I'll be calling a lot.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Confirmed the app crashes when trying to download/transfer content to my S4 on Lollipop. But oddly enough it streams fine when in home. 

Hoping for a fix to the transfer issue in the near future.


----------



## vieopro (Apr 22, 2015)

Have a Note 3 that updated last night crippling Genie GO. Called DirecTV support, got to 2nd level and was told it would be escalated to engineering but there currently were no bulletins about the problem. Everyone, plase call it in.


----------



## wassct (Dec 2, 2005)

vieopro said:


> Have a Note 3 that updated last night crippling Genie GO. Called DirecTV support, got to 2nd level and was told it would be escalated to engineering but there currently were no bulletins about the problem. Everyone, plase call it in.


They know it doesn't work. When I started this thread back in Nov it didn't work. I told numerous CSR folks and to get me to continue with Directv they offered me a Samsung Galaxy Tab (which I took) which hadn't yet been upgraded to Lollipop. That works fine for my daughter who uses it, just need to make sure I don't let it upgrade to 5.0. My Nexus 10 with Lollipop is still a no go


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

vieopro said:


> Have a Note 3 that updated last night crippling Genie GO. Called DirecTV support, got to 2nd level and was told it would be escalated to engineering but there currently were no bulletins about the problem. Everyone, plase call it in.


Same here now I am screwed also.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

They know otherwise they wouldn't have updated their main app and sunday ticket so fast.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Getting my S6 so will be calling this week

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Got my S6. Crashing like everyone else. I'm making sure to send the crash report to google every time. Maybe that will put some attention on DTV. I'll start calling and emailing until they fix it.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Going on 7 months. DirecTV gave up on Android from what I can see.


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

My phone with lollipop just updated to GenieGo app version 2.3.035 and all is working correctly.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Finally!


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

The release notes for version 2.3.035 (May 11, 2015) say:

- Lollipop support
- Improved support on popular phones (including Samsung Galaxy S5, Note 3 & Note 4)
- 30 day expiration refreshed on launch, if connected to GenieGo device
- Better notifications when storage is insufficient for queued downloads
- Improved stability & performance


----------



## wassct (Dec 2, 2005)

Finally and it works on my Nexus 10.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Will have to check when I get back home this week. Did all my crash reports in the 1+ week I had my S6 light a fire?

I'm glad that they added the 30 day expiration as that has been on the PC. I just had to go and delete 19 episodes and redownload them as they were going to expire in the middle of my trip.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

prushing said:


> I'm glad that they added the 30 day expiration as that has been on the PC. I just had to go and delete 19 episodes and redownload them as they were going to expire in the middle of my trip.


Does this "refresh" feature mean that when you open the app at home, the shows you have downloaded reset their expiration without having to erase and redownload the show?

Glad to see Lollipop support. I was holding out on updating my devices until this happened. I noticed the app had slightly changed this morning (It now has a "watch offline" tab instead of a generic "Android" or "On Android" tab for downloaded shows) and hoped Lollipop support had been added.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

mrdobolina said:


> Does this "refresh" feature mean that when you open the app at home, the shows you have downloaded reset their expiration without having to erase and redownload the show?
> 
> Glad to see Lollipop support. I was holding out on updating my devices until this happened. I noticed the app had slightly changed this morning (It now has a "watch offline" tab instead of a generic "Android" or "On Android" tab for downloaded shows) and hoped Lollipop support had been added.


Yes the feature will reset the expiration date for any downloaded show that you still have transcoded on the GenieGo. So no more delete and redownloading. Makes it simple and for people who like to keep content or are behind on shows, just log on from home and you are good to go.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

That's nice!! 

However, it begs the question of "What if you deleted that show from your DVR after downloading?" Will the app recognize that and REMOVE the show from your device? I know it can't refresh the expiration once the show is deleted, but I hope it wouldn't delete the show from my device.


----------

